# For [serious] fun



## kperreurlloyd

I'd like to try this: someone posted their 2nd piano concerto on this site, and tested for opinions. Various dialogues followed. I'd be interested to see what follows if I do exactly the same.

So.......piano 2 http://www.scoreexchange.com/scores/156585.html

Headphones please!

keith perreur-lloyd


----------



## PetrB

http://www.scoreexchange.com/scores/156585.html

You are here: Home > Error 404 - Page not found

Page not found

Sorry the page you requested does not exist.

If you think this is an error on our part, please let us know, otherwise please try again.

_Well, that was one kind of fun, I suppose ;-)_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is this some sort of avant-garde work that is supposed to cause you to speculate on what the music might be?


----------



## Woodduck

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is this some sort of avant-garde work that is supposed to cause you to speculate on what the music might be?


He's just being Cage-y.


----------



## hpowders

^^^And you are simply being pun-icious.


----------



## echmain

A = 404

 ...................................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> ^^^And you are simply being pun-icious.


Oh, how punny of you.


----------



## PetrB

Wait, I think I hear the jingle of six coins being tossed to determine which hexagram to... ahhh!

Here we are!

I Ching : 58. Tui
_there is always something ponderous and one-sided about the learning of the self-taught._


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ooh, why are we doing the I Ching? I'll try:

_Warmth and Light are swallowed by Deep Darkness:
The Superior Person shows his brilliance by keeping it veiled among the masses.

Stay true to your course, despite the visible obstacles ahead._

Maybe it means that I have to keep trying the link until it works.


----------



## science

Having taught my own self how to do the _I Ching_, I conclude that PetrB's post means that MoonlightSonata needs an internet teacher.

Deep, and one-sided, my companions on the Dao that can be spoken.


----------



## kperreurlloyd

I pasted in the wrong url! It should have been http://www.scoreexchange.com/scores/162478.html. (All my works are also on youtube).

My (gross)error.

keith


----------



## kperreurlloyd

*FOR [SERIOUS]FUN Apology.*

I pasted in the wrong url! It should have been http://www.scoreexchange.com/scores/162478.html. (All my works are also on youtube). (headphones please...)

My (gross)error.

keith


----------



## mmsbls

I merged that two threads that had the same information and moved the thread to the Today's Composers forum.


----------



## Mahlerian

Is this piece meant to be some kind of joke? It's bad either way.


----------



## Vasks

The score is available for a $100. Is that a steal?


----------



## PetrB

Vasks said:


> *The score is available for a $100. Is that a steal?*


... _*or what!*_ ____________

There are a only a small handful of composers in Today's Composers who have signed up for TC, done their duty of the minimum quota until they are allowed to post, and the rest of their contributions are solely their works posted in Today's Composers.

I think that may be tantamount to spamming, i.e. that is all they are here for, to hope to get their work circulated, heard, perhaps picked up for actual performance, then again, why not?

While that is a very normal thing for a composer to do to promote their work, there is Youtube as well as other venues which suit that purpose. I can not imagine any real 'gain' as far as posting on TC and expecting a performer, conductor, etc. to call and seek out the composer who has posted here... at any rate, it seems an unlikely place to expect that kind of 'bite.'


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> Is this piece meant to be some kind of joke? It's bad either way.


I recall the previous piano concerto posted by the same author. I think the piece, intent and hope someone will pick it up with a mind to perform it, are all genuine.

The fact that one person, a piano student, anyone and anywhere, via the piece's presentation via Youtube or elsewhere, comments 'they would love to play it,' I think is enough to keep some going.


----------

